# PFD advice



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi chaps can you guys recommend a good PFD...


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Roller
Check out the AKFF Wiki on Safety and PFD's.
Cheers

Simon
prowler 15


----------



## auskayaks (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally like to wear the Ultra Gorge PFD. Handy zip up pockets.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a look at:
http://www.stohlquist.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STO5226&k=29467
http://www.extrasport.com/category/pfds/fishing.aspx

Really depends on where you wish to fish (water conditions) the type of kayak you have, your body shape.

There have been a few threads on choosing a pfd, so try a search on this site.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

